# DESERT IRONWOOD POCKET CALL



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

These little pocket calls only come around once in a great while.Thase are turned from the tail-ends of my MAGNUM's they are about half the size ot the mag.They are turned from GRADE 1 stock and have a very unique sound of there own.I have them priced at $15 EA.plus the postage will put them in the field to work for you.These are just 3 of 10 calls availble ,so you may recieve one that is not shown here.Quaters show size of call
Robert Patrick
RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
708N M-129
Cedarville,MI. 49719


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll take one, PM sent.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful calls and a great job of turning and finishing. A STEAL at that price!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

THESE CALLS ARE SOLD-OUT


----------

